# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Học chiến lược Facebook marketing

## taimaimaipro

*Bạn sẽ học được gì trong 8 buổi ?*

*+ Học chiến lược Facebook marketing kiểu hớt váng :* lý giải các hiện tượng kiếm bạc tỷ/ tháng nhờ bán hàng trên Facebook bằng chạy quảng cáo Facebook ads.
*+ Học chiến lược Facebook marketing sắn bắn và nuôi dưỡng* : lý giải các hiện tượng tại sao lúc đầu bán hàng rất hiệu quả trên Facebook, ra đơn nhiều, chạy ads tốt nhưng sau đó lại giảm đơn, giá quảng cáo Facebook ads bị tăng cao và nhiều khi hết đơn và thua lỗ.
*+ Học chuyên sâu về tìm nguồn hàng*, săn nguồn hàng bán lẻ tận gốc.
*+ Kỹ thuật tìm sản phẩm ăn hàng trên Facebook*, phân tách và nghiên cứu đối thủ.
*+ Học chuyên sâu về phân tích đối tượng trên Facebook*, phân tích Customer insight cho từng đối tượng – Bí quyết lớn nhất để thành công trên Facebook là điểm này.
*+ Học mọi kỹ thuật Facebook* từ Profile, bảo mật, phân quyền, tạo Fanpage, groups, events, áp dụng trên Facebook đến các kỹ thuật chạy quảng cáo Facebook từ Canvas, Leads, Video, Slide, Multi-ads, Album ads, Post ads, Link ads, APP install ads…
*+ Phương pháp vỡ hoang insight* để viết quảng cáo Facebook theo AIDA, content tứ đoạn hiệu quả nhất Thế giới bây chừ.


học quảng cáo facebook

học seo tphcm

học quảng cáo google


*+ phá hoang Insight, Audience* lọc và đọc vị khách hàng để tối ưu quảng cáo Facebook.
*+ Lập kế hoạch Facebook marketing* chuẩn từ cửa hàng nhỏ đến thương hiệu lớn.
*+ 100 kỹ thuật viết quảng cáo Facebook* biến thể theo mô hình AIDA, độc quyền bởi Vinalink
*+ 24 loại hình content Viral* trên Facebook và kỹ thuật Viral content – Cái này dành để làm content Fanpage.
*+ Nguyên lý copywriting* tăng tương tác : Like, Share, Comments, Tag, Click trên Facebook.
*+ Hướng dẫn làm concept content* cho Fanpage để tăng reach/ like.
*+ Hướng dẫn các kỹ thuật tăng like* Fanpage nhanh và siêu rẻ nhưng chất.
*+ 56 thuật toán tăng Reach* của Facebook post – giảm giá thầu của lăng xê.

*phụ thân nức danh nhất trên Facebook Việt  Nam hiện nay :*

*[replacer_img] Tuấn Hà :  Chuyên gia chiến lược Facebook marketing, Chuyên gia Viral marketing, Ceo Vinalink Digital, giảng sư cao học CFVG Pháp Việt** …*

*[replacer_img] Mr. Nguyễn Thành Trung : Chuyên gia Facebook Marketing Vinalink – từng thực hiện hàng trăm dự án Facebook lớn nhỏ, trong đó có nhiều nhãn hàng lớn : Goldsun, Vinhome riverside , Elite Fitness , Nefertiti , **********…*

*[replacer_img] Will Lì (Phạm Phước Nguyên) : Admin của* *Admin Fanpage Việt nam, Social Media Manager tại Eleven Communications …*

 



*thời kì học* :
 – Hà Nội : 8 buổi (32 tiếng) + 1 buổi tặng thêm cho 10 suất- Học vào *sáng – chiều Thứ 7* hàng tuần từ 9h00-12h00 và 13h30 -16h30 tại 85 Vương Thừa Vũ – HN và tối 2/4/6 từ 18h00-21h00 tại Tầng 3 – D2 Giảng Võ – Quận Ba Đình – Hà Nội, trong đó : 5 buổi kỹ thuật, 1 buổi chiến lược, 2 buổi content.

– Tp.HCM:  8 buổi (28 tiếng) – Học vào tối *thứ 2 – 4 – 6* hàng tuần từ 17h45 – 21h45 tại số 6 Phan Đình Giót – HCM


*Hanoi**FBK102 : 20/05/2017* 


Lịch học: Sáng + Chiều T7
 thời kì: 9h00-12h00, 13h30-16h30
 Thời lượng: 8 buổi ( 24 giờ)
*HCM FBK69 :25/04/2017*
 Lịch học: T3,T5,T7
 Thời gian: 17h45 – 21h45
 Thời lượng: 8 buổi ( 28 giờ)


*tổn phí : 5.500.000 VND*

*ĐĂNG KÝ SỚM TRƯỚC 15 NGÀY : 4.500.000 VNĐ*
(Học phí đã bao gồm: phí giảng sư, tài liệu in ấn, đồ ăn nhẹ, chứng thực )

*[replacer_img]*


*[replacer_img]* *Đăng ký COMBO 4 Khóa* : Digital marketing tổng quan + Facebook + Seopro + Content MarketingHọc để trở thành chuyên giaHọc bất kỳ lúc nào 26.800.000


*(16.900.000)*



*Nội dung khóa học* Facebook Marketing

*[replacer_img]  Buổi 1 : CHIẾN LƯỢC HỚT VÁNG – NUÔI DƯỠNG – SĂN BẮN TRÊN FACEBOOK*

– Chiến lược Facebook Marketing từ chuyên gia Tuấn Hà
 – Bí quyết làm Fanpage cuốn được tập khách hàng đúng đích và bán hàng tốt vượt mọi đối thủ
 – Bí quyết làm thương hiệu cá nhân trên facebook để trở thành số 1.
 – Bí quyết marketing theo mô hình đỉnh kim cương cho B2B
*– Chiến lược Facebook marketing : Hớt váng, săn bắn, nuôi dưỡng lý giải các thành công 1000 đơn hay bạc tỷ/ ngày nhờ bán hàng trên Facebook.*

*[replacer_img]  Buổi 2-3-4 : Facebook ads, lăng xê trên facebook và fanpage chuyên nghiệp*

– Kiến thức cơ bản về Facebook để những ai chưa thuần thục kỹ thuật Facebook thực hiện cho thạo từng kỹ thuật nhỏ nhỏ những ít ai có thể biết hết.
– Kiến thức về Facebook profile, Facebook groups, Facebook events, 6 loại Facebook fanpage.
– Tạo Facebook ads từ cơ bản đến nâng cao : 10 loại quảng cáo và nên chọn loại nào cho sản phẩm gì?
 – Các chính sách quảng cáo Facebook.
 – Tạo Audience list và Remarketing chuyên nghiệp.
 – 10 phương pháp đặt tên, tăng like Fanpage và Fanpage insights.
 – Quản trị Fanpage, lọc nội dung, tương tác fan, kế hoạch nội dung….

*[replacer_img]  Buổi 5-6 : chỉ dẫn Content cho Facebook ads và thực hành*

– Công thức tứ đoạn lăng xê : AIDA và 100 biến thể khôn xiết hiệu quả cho Facebook ads.
– 100 kỹ thuật viết lăng xê Facebook khôn cùng hiệu quả và san sớt 200 mẫu quảng cáo hiện đang chạy hiệu quả.
 – thực hành viết quảng cáo AIDA tứ đoạn.
 – Chiến lược quảng cáo nuôi dưỡng AIDA.
 – 56 thuật toán tăng reach của Facebook

*[replacer_img]  Buổi 7 : Kỹ thuật Facebook Audience và Target chuyên sâu*

– thực hành lăng xê tăng LIKE, tăng đơn hàng, xem xét chạy ads chuyên sâu để phân loại đối tượng, chiến dịch, loại hình quảng cáo, chuyên sâu audience insight để chỉnh sửa chiến dịch đảm bảo thành công ra đơn tốt nhất.

*[replacer_img]  Buổi 8 : Lập Plan Facebook marketing chuyên nghiệp chuẩn Quốc tế.*

– Thuật toán EdgeRank – Lý do truyền của Facebook, thuật toán của facebook là gì? Customer insights trên facebook
 – Facebook copywriting và Content marketing
– Buzz Marketing, Viral marketing và Viral Flow – Bí quyết của Viral post hàng triệu người xem – Marketing truyền
 – Nguyên lý và công thức tính viral marketing
 – Bí quyết post bài tăng reach, tương tác theo mô hình viral

*[replacer_img]  Buổi Bonus : nhịp gặp gỡ chuyên gia đến từ Facebook*

–   Mỗi 1 khóa học sẽ chọn 10 bạn học đầy đủ các buổi và thực hành tốt tri thức học tại lớp sẽ được cử miễn phí đến học buổi chuyên sâu của chuyên gia Facebook chỉ dẫn.



giảng sư đã được Facebook Châu Á tập huấn tại Việt nam

Xem demo 1 bài giảng trong khoá học Facebook Marketing của Vinalink

*Facebook Ranking Factors – tất cả mọi bí hiểm về Facebook* from *Vinalink Media JSC*
*chứng thực* : Vinalink Academy cấp chứng thực.

*[replacer_img]*





*Leave*

----------

